#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Visualizations

## NightVision

Hey,

Kent iemand een computerprogramma die visualizations (bekend van winamp/media player) kan genereren over een signaal via de line-in?

De meeste programma's doen dit alleen wanneer je een mp3 ofzo afspeelt in dát programma, maar mijn bedoeling is om het signaal uit de mixer te gebruiken om dit op grote schermen te projecteren.

Iemand een id'tje?

Groeten, Patrick


------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

Bijgewerkt door - lichtmoderator op 08/11/2002  18:48:40

----------


## Dave

Kan met de line-in plugin van winamp. Staat ook ergens in de manual. Op +url klikken dan linein:// intypen.

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## Flitslicht

Inderdaad, R.T.F.M. van Winamp <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gtrz.

----------


## NightVision

Ok, dat is dus mogelijk.

Om het verhaal nog iets ingewikkelder te maken, is dit wat ongeveer mijn bedoeling is:

Tijdens de show wil ik zo nu en dan over een grote hoeveelheid tv's, of bij de echt grote feesten via een gehuurde beamer, deze visualizations projecteren.
Deze wordt dus gegenereert op een pc, maar als ik ze tussendoor uit wil zetten, of wil overstappen op informatiesheets (eigen logo / boekingsinfo) wil ik natuurlijk geen windows schermen vanuit de zaal te zien krijgen. Als er iets is dat er niet professioneel uitziet is het alles dat naar microsoft neigt.

(By the way, wisten jullie dat zelf geldautomaten op windows draaien ?!?!)

Ik wil dus het beeld op zwart zetten. Zwart. Dus signaal met een schakelaar onderbreken lijkt me niet zo'n opties, want het zou me niks verbazen dat tv's/beamers dan op een 'blauw' scherm overschakelen. En om nu de halve avond de zaal blauw te hebben, neu.

Uitschakelen van schermen is op zich ook niet ideaal.

Is het misschien mogelijk dat je videokaart alleen een tv-out signaal geeft bij fullscreen visualizations/dia'shows? Vast niet.

Iemand hier suggesties voor?



------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## Flitslicht

Een maatje van mij heeft het zelfde probleem gehad, maar heeft er ook een oplossing voor kunnen vinden. Hij had iets met 2 videokaarten ofzo. Maar ja, Ik ga het wel even uitzoeken. Je hoort nog nog van mij!!! Geeft me een dag de tijd!!!

Gtrz.<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## NightVision

Prima. (en graag)

De plug-in draait (nu) probleemloos, reageert netjes op het line-in signaal - behalve dan dat sommige visualizations hier slecht matig op letten, maar dat is alleen een kwestie van een zooi avs's opzoeken.


Ander vraagje: Ik denk erover om hiervoor een 2e hands laptop aan te schaffen, wat zal je minimaal nodig hebben om dit vloeiend te kunnen draaien?



------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## -Bart-

Er zijn niet zoveel laptop met video out.

Je zou een video kaart g450 van matrox kunnen nemen, dan kan je een geselecteerd deel van je desktop vergroot naar je tv out kunnen sturen. ideaal voor winamp dus.

Maar je hebt hier veel mooiere en toegespitste software voor, zoals moonster!

Kijk ff op www.audiovisualizers.com hebben ze ook een forum

B.Sliggers

----------


## CyberNBD

Die G450 is een mogelijkheid, ik heb hem hier thuis ook in de comp zitten, en al es wat mee geprobeerd, maar ideaal is het niet, als je wil wisselen tss bijvoorbeeld je winamp visualisatie en powerpoint zal je het altijd blijven zien.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Moonster ken ik!
Is een leuk progje!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*[b][url]

----------


## Juce

Wij hebben het zelfde probleem gehad, maar hadden niet zoveel tijd om een oplossing te zoeken, dus hebben we het eenvoudig opgelost:
de montor's die in de truss hingen daarvan hadden we gewoon de signaalkabel onderbroken en dan gaven deze een zwart scherm met enkel onderaan een klein blauw balkje.
Voor de beamer was het nog simpeler: gewoon een stuk karton tussen de straal gehouden en dan snel wisselen van programma <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Als jullie een goede oplossing hebben gevonden zou ik heel blij zijn want binnenkort hebben we dezelfde opstelling nodig.

Juce

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

gewoon een simpel pvc behuizingk'je met een 2-polige schakelaar en dan gewoon video in en een video uit!
dus gewoon schakelen!


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*[b][url]

----------


## NightVision

Het is inderdaad vast lastig een laptop met video-out te vinden, maar een pc gaan meeslepen is toch weer een vliegkist extra. Maar als het niet anders is... wat is één pc qua ruimte vergeleken met max. 12 tv's. Duz...

Die link klopte niet, dit moet zijn www.audiovisualizers.com.

Ik heb moonster gedownload (demootje dan). Zal vanavond eens bekijken.

Showtechniek, die schakelaar had ik al bedacht, maar dan heb je grote kans dat de tv's bij geen signaal op blauw springen.

Misschien dat je een of ander neutraal (blanco) signaal kan doorsturen ipv geen signaal.



------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Schakelen~!
Dan maak je er een wissel schakelaar van!
En hang je er een video generator of gewoon een videorec aan!


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*[b][url]

----------


## NightVision

Eventueel gewoon een hele videoband volspoelen met 240min je eigen logo. AVS uit, of presentatie uit, gelijk je logo ervoor...



------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## NightVision

Schiet me net nog te binnen, als je een aantal (4 tot 12) tv's op je tv-out aansluit, dan zul je hier vast wel een versterker tussen moeten zetten ofniet <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Vier zal ie misschien nog wel trekken, maar bij 12 wordt de kwaliteit toch wel dubieus volgens mij. Ik heb het nog nooit geprobeerd, maar het lijkt me zo.

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## DeMennooos

> citaat:Tijdens de show wil ik zo nu en dan over een grote hoeveelheid tv's, of bij de echt grote feesten via een gehuurde beamer, deze visualizations projecteren.



Beamers kun je gewoon met VGA connector in. Als je dus een laptop met externe VGA hebt (en dat zit tegenwoordig op iedere laptop) kun je rechtstreeks de beamer in. Als je TV's gebruikt zul je waarschijnlijk met BNC aan de gang moeten. Ook geen probleem met de juiste splitters.





> citaat: Deze wordt dus gegenereert op een pc, maar als ik ze tussendoor uit wil zetten, of wil overstappen op informatiesheets (eigen logo / boekingsinfo) wil ik natuurlijk geen windows schermen vanuit de zaal te zien krijgen. Als er iets is dat er niet professioneel uitziet is het alles dat naar microsoft neigt.



Kan met een automatic VGA/XGA switcher die detecteert op welke input signaal staat en automatisch overschakelt naar die input. Kun je gewoon met 2 laptops verschillend signaal uitsturen.

Mocht je dat signaal dan ook weer via een VGA/XGA connector naar beeldschermen willen sturen zijn er 1:12 VGA Distribution Amplifiers.





> citaat:Schiet me net nog te binnen, als je een aantal (4 tot 12) tv's op je tv-out aansluit, dan zul je hier vast wel een versterker tussen moeten zetten ofniet



Niet geheel onverstandig als je iets van het signaal wil overhouden en een ander bijkomend voordeel is dat het meteen splitters zijn. 1 in en bijvoorbeeld 12 uit. Zoals boven genoemde VGA Distribution Amplifiers.

Mocht je nou toch van VGA naar BNC moeten, dan zijn er VGA to 5BNC verlopen.

Zo zijn er met een hoop middeltjes wel oplossingen te bedenken, maar waarom niet de meest makkelijke oplossing
2 19" pc's met een videomixer?
dan kun je kiezen vanaf welke PC je het beeld wil laten doorsturen en ben je allicht goedkoper uit dan dat je laptops koopt die zwaargenoeg zijn en die gevoeliger zijn voor ons werk on the road.

Als je meer info wilt over videosystemen, splitters en bekabeling moet je anders maar even mailen...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## NightVision

Een beamer is qua aansluiting natuurlijk makkelijker dan een zooi tv's. Maar een paar weken terug ontdekte ik een mogelijkheid om 12 tv's voor nope te kunnen huren (lenen dus). Gelijk beginnen er bij mij dan allemaal radertjes te draaien van kan ik daar iets mee?

Het is dus een beetje mijn bedoeling of eerst eens wat te experimenteren met deze vorm van licht/video-effect. Het moet er wel gaaf uitzien, en ook in de rest van de show passen. Als het nu erg goed aanslaat is het een optie om daar echt in te gaan investeren.

In eerste instantie zullen het dus de tv's worden denk ik. Iets van 2 torentjes van 3 of 4 (1 per kant), en ook zowel links als recht 2 stuks naast elkaar in de truss ofzo.

Complete videomix-systemen vallen denk ik toch buiten mijn budget, maar als je meer info hebt over splitter en bekabeling voor deze oplossing, dan mag je die gerust (lees: graag) doormailen. 

Thnx, en groet,
Patrick

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik denk zo gezien de prijzen dat die videosystemen wel eens goedkoper zouden kunnen zijn dan de video splitters en amplifiers met bekabeling. Maar zal even een setje maken en die doormailen.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## NightVision

Oh, nou ik ben benieuwd...

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## NightVision

Btw, heeft iemand een idee wat voor een pc (qua snelheid) je minimaal moet hebben om vloeiend visualizations te kunnen draaien? Eventueel zou ik dan een 2e hands pc'tje in kunnen bouwen in het meubel...

Verder, weet iemand of die vis. voornamelijk door de videokaart of ook door de cpu berekent worden? Bij het eerste is het gewoon een kwestie van een goeie videokaart in een wat ouder beestje stoppen.
TV-out met een kabeltje beetje spitsen en valt het errug mee in de kosten.

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ludwig

Je kan ARKAOS gebruiken, draait zover ik( voor mezelf ) weet op elke met voldoende RAM voorziene Power Mac. Schitterend programma, zelfs ik, techie en fyssica mens krijg er iets in en eruit. Hoewel een echte V.J. me al heeft gezegd dat er nog straffer bestaat. ARKAOS kan je als demo downloaden. Je stopt er je eigen beelden in, om het even wat en je kan er mee spelen, alle mogelijke mixen, effecten etc. van maken. Het play-back gedeelte is als een gewoon keyboard of midi.

----------


## ludwig

Bovendien, met een Mac hoef je niet te sukkelen, twee beeldkaarten erin en je beslist gewoon welke uitgang welk beeld, of helemaal geen beeld moet sturen.

----------


## ludwig

Juist, op hun echte portables moet je er zelfs helemaal niks voor doen, zit er gewoon allemaal in en het werkt zelfs zo goed dat ik even was vergeten dat die combinatie hier al een paar jaar voor mij staat. En op beurzen gebruiken we dat om beamers te sturen. Maar je zou een animatietoepassing zoals hier het onderwerp is perfect kunnen sturen zonder enige ingreep buiten een programma, zoals ARKAOS om de animatie te produceren natuurlijk.

----------


## NightVision

Dat programma klinkt inderdaad niet verkeerd. Ik kwam deze week wel een gaaf visualization effect tegen. Kan je ook 100 teksten in programmeren, met alle denkbare opmaken. Maar als je ook je eigen 'plaatjes' - logo's/foto's - enzo erin kunt mixen is dat nog veel beter.

Een kennis van mij heeft laatst de vorige pc van mij overgekocht, en de oude muk heb ik voor niks meegekregen. Is een pentium-100. Enig idee of ik hier iets mee kan?

Proberen zul je zeggen, maar hij is niet helemaal compleet. Doet nu niks dus. Zit ook geen videokaart in. Maar als een P100 met ik geloof 128mb EDO voldoende is, dan zou dat wel ideaal zijn.

I.i.g., Thnx voor de tip.

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ludwig

Weet ik niet, ben niet zo op de hoogte, maar je kan ARKAOS zo downloaden, weliswaar demo, maar als het werkt op je computer zit je goed. Ik heb nog een Power Pc 604 ( die is dus 6 jaar oud ) die er aardig mee overweg kan. Mijn dubbele G 4 is natuurlijk een andere zaak, ik denk soms dat die het sneller dan het ritme van de muziek doet..

Wat je kan doen is eens via zoekmachine proberen, je komt op de ARKAOS site. Ik ken iemand die daar pro. mee bezig is en ook weet hoe het met Pc-s zit ( www.riverside.be ) Ik amuseer mij ermee, is nietecht mijn kennis. Toch heb ik op de Nachten dit jaar onwaarschijnlijk mooie dingen gezien, DJ speelt zijn muziek en VJ speelt zijn beeld, mooi sync. ( Geen clipjes hé, gewoon stukjes film en ander beeldmateriaal )

----------


## NightVision

Ik heb de online demo bekeken, en ben de gewone demo (17mb) aan nu aan het downloaden. Ziet er inderdaad erg mooi uit, en raadt eens, de systeemeisen zijn:

PC

OS: Windows™ 95/98/NT 4/2000 
Processor: *Pentium™ 100*; Pentium™ II MMX recommended 
RAM: 32MB; 64MB recommended 
MP3 Player: Winamp™ ,Windows Media Player 7™ , 
RealJukeBox 2™ 
Movie Player: QuickTime™ 4.x 
Free Space: 20MB

Duz...

Moet als het goed is kunnen draaien. Alhoewel ik een P100 voor realtime videofragmenten draaien wel erg weinig vind, maar als het er staat...

Bedankt voor de tip!

p.s., nu alleen het prijskaartje nog  :Frown: 

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ludwig

Kan ik echt niet zeggen, alleen op mijn dual G4 loopt het veel sneller dan op PPC 604, en die is jonger denk ik dan pentium 100. De Riverside moet je eens proberen om uit te dokteren wat het kost...Maar het is zoals je zegt wel amazing. Zelfs als je geen fluit van video kent kan je er iets mee maken ... Groet en graag gedaan...

----------


## NightVision

Ander ideetje:

Er bestaan van die kastjes waar je 3xCinch instopt (video+L+R) en er 6x 3xChinch uitkomt. Dit signaal wordt dan ook gelijk versterkt tot voldoende niveau.

Omdat ik alleen het videosignaal gebruik, en van de L/R aansluiting helemaal geen gebruik maak, kan ik dan die ingangen ook gebruiken om een videosignaal te splitten/versterken, of zit er verschil in de signaalsterkte. Ik zou dan dus drie keer zoveel tv's aan dat kastje kunnen hangen, aangezien ik die kananelen anders toch niet gebruik.

Aangezien ik met 12 tv's wil werken, dan heb ik aan een zo'n kastje genoeg. Toch?

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## CyberNBD

Voor zover ik weet kan je video niet versterken via die versterkertjes voor audio.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Dat zal helaas niet gaan vrees ik.
Maar er zijn gewoon booster/versterker kastjes in de handel met 4-6-8-12-24 out's 

Hantarex is het merk waarvan wij ze hebben.
WYTEC in Udenhout heeft dat spul.
En zo zullen er welicht meer bedrijven zijn die dit verkopen.

SUCCES

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## ludwig

Dat zal zeker niet gaan, je hebt inderdaad een video-splitter nodig; Nu is het ook zo dat als je vanuit een computer vertrekt, een uitgang voor TV-s moet hebben, normaal zit je met een s-vga uit. Als je dat in je monitors kunt pluggen dan krijg je het best mogelijke beeld. En dan heb je een s-vga splitter nodig. Ik vermoed dat Hantarex die ook hebben.
Er bestaan ook beeldkaartjes die video voor tv uit hebben, maar daar heb ik geen ervaring mee.

----------


## NightVision

Ik bedoel ook niet specifiek een audio-versterker, maar een video-splitter. Via een uitgang op de pc (gele tulp) wil ik het signaal verder verwerken.

Het apparaat dat ik gezien heb heeft dus een ingang met een gele/rode/witte tulp. Dus Video/R/L. De uitgangen bestaan uit 6x diezelfde 3 tulpen. 6x Geel/rood/wit. Geel is het videokanaal. Hiermee kan ik dus 6 tv's aansturen.

Mijn vraag was dus of het signaal dat je op de audio-ingang zet (rood en wit) op dezelfde manier versterkt wordt als het videokanaal (geel). Dan zou je dus met dit apparaat ook 12 versterkte uitgangen kunnen creeëren.

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## NightVision

Helaas dat de homepage van Hantarex alleen informatie geeft over de schermen, en niet over splitters e.d.
De site van Wytec geeft nog een link naar een andere hantarex-site, maar deze link is onjuist. Dus ook niks. De andere links van af de wytec-site geven nog wel informatie, maar wederom niet echt over splitters. Maar ik zoek nog wel even verder.

In ieder geval weer bedankt voor jullie tips.

p.s. Ludwig, niet denken dat ik je antwoordt niet begrepen heb ofzo, en daarom nog een keer de echte vraag herhaald heb...
Ik bedoel alleen dat het voorloop een extraatje is, bij de show. Als het bevalt ga ik hier misschien eens echt diep induiken. Voorlopig zullen het dus niet heel kostbare systemen worden, en vind ik een videosplitter voor tulpstekker een mooie (voordelige) oplossing. Mocht het niet bevallen, dan valt de financiele schade ook nog mee.

Kort samengevat, de schermen kosten mij voorlopig niks, een 2e hands pc'tje kost ook niet veel. Tulpkabeltje heb ik ook nog zat liggen. Met alleen zo'n verdeelkastje ben ik voorlopig denk ik aardig voorzien, en als't dan bevalt, dan kan ik nog wel eens gaan kijken voor profi systemen. 't Is ten slotte maar een probeersel.

Maar daarom ben ik jullie niet minder dankbaar voor jullie tips! <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>


------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik bedoelde ook geen echte audio versterker, maar die wat in zo een splitter/booster zit.  In zo een booster 1-6 zitten 2 "versterkers", 1 voor audio en 1 voor video, deze werken volgens een verschillend principe dus via de audio kanalen kan je dus geen video splitten en versterken.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## NightVision

Dan is dat duidelijk. Worden het dus of twee kastjes (of 1x 12kanaals) of misschien dat 2 schermen op 1 uitgang nog niet zo'n beroerde kwaliteit levert.
Bewegende beelden zien er met je neus tegen je monitor gedrukt natuurlijk ook eerder onscherp uit dan op een tv van afstand in een zaal. Ik ziet nog wel effkes.

Groets,
Patrick

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Waarom moeilijk doen ? voor € 25 huur je een Kramer splittertje...

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## NightVision

Is wel zo, maar ten eerste is het wel zo praktisch als je het in je meubel weg kunt werken (scheelt een hoop bekabeling voor je voeten), daarnaast is het zo dat ik voor kleinere show-tjes geen apparatuur bij huur, en als ik dan alleen voor zo'n splitter op en neer moet rijden naar een verhuurbedrijf... dat trekt mij ook niet zo.

Maar 't is natuurlijk een optie...

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## RDH

kwa PC kun je beter een PII kopen of een latere pentium, deze bordjes hebben vaak een AGP slot (agp 2x) dit geeft je video een boost. deze ATX bordjes kun je ook leuk in een 19" serverbehuizing bouwen.

groeten,

Remco

----------


## -Niels-

ik zal jullie niet onthouden hoe ik het doe:

videomixer, met daarop computer en video aangesloten
mixer geeft zwart als hij niets doorgeeft
van mixer uit lekker verlopen en lussen naar allerlei tv's en beamers. niets meer aan doen werkt perfect.
als je maar goeie verloopjes en kabels gebruikt, anders krijg je een sneeuwstorm voor je logootje langs...

hoop dat je er iets mee kunt.
groeten.

Bij ons in de polder hebben ze het allemaal...

----------


## lightjockeysnl

VisualJockey kan ook hele leuke auto-VJ dingetjes doen.. heeft veel verschillende triggers (waaronder sound-context change!)..
Verder kun je zelf ook modules bouwen..
Lees artikel ff op lightjockeys.nl (je kunt hem hier ook downloaden) 
http://www.eventually.mine.nu/module...rder=0&thold=0

--
www.lightjockeys.nl
http://www.lightjockeys.nl

----------


## lve

Als je een computer met video uit hebt kun je er een uhf modulator tussen zetten. Dit kastje zet video en audiosignalen over naar een antenne signaal voor op de tv. kwestie van een paar splitters ertussen en klaar is kees.
Je kunt een kijkje nemen bij de volgende link:
http://www.botselec.nl/bots/popup/de...22102127<br />

Ik hoop je een stuk verder te hebben geholpen


LvE
Probeert set van rond 1200 euro samen te stellen voordat hij hem koopt.

----------


## lve

Als je in je computer 2 videokaarten zet kun je je bureaublad uitbreiden naar een tweede monitor (op de tweede videokaart). Als je dan op de achtergrond van het bureaublad jouw logo zet, dan verschijnt dat als er geen programma bovenop draait.

Op dat tweede bureaublad wordt ook geen startbalk of deze computer icoontjes weergegeven.

Als je dan een visualisatie draait op volledig scherm, dan zorg je dat die visualisatie op het tweede bureaublad terecht komt terwijl de programma's op het eerste bureaublad draaien.

LvE
Probeert een lichtset van rond 1200 euro samen te stellen voordat hij hem koopt.

----------

